

Introducing Atlassian OnDemand - pufuwozu
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2011/10/introducing-atlassia-ondemand/

======
yarone
Congrats guys. We look forward to more deeply integrating BugCam
(getbugcam.com) with JIRA and your other OnDemand services.

------
thedangler
i'm confused. Do you get those three services together listed in the blog. If
so why are they all separate when you go to buy the onDemand package?

Also I like the 10$ a month for 10 users. Will there be anything like 5$ a
month for 1-5 Developers?

~~~
pufuwozu
Each product costs $10 per month.

I don't know of any plans to drop the price to $5 for 1-5 developers, sorry.

~~~
thedangler
Thanks, I was under the impression that you received all 3 for $10 a month.

All cleared up now.

------
pufuwozu
I've been working towards this release since March. Feel free to ask me
anything.

